# knives



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you like that style of fixed blade, Klien has a pouched cable splicer set with scissors and a nice rounded point blade.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/KLEIN-TO...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I messed around with stripping knives for awhile. Being the outdoorsman I am it's fun for me to keep a blade sharp. It's not efficient though. Long ago I just switched to razor blades for the speed and ease of use. To try and be of more use to you I will mention that hookbill style knives are not worth the effort and tooling it takes to sharpen them.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For a fixed blade work knife, I really like Morakniv. These are Swedish made. They are super sharp out of the box and only cost about $15.00 (US).

Many locations do not allow razor knives.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

varmit said:


> For a fixed blade work knife, I really like Morakniv. These are Swedish made. They are super sharp out of the box and only cost about $15.00 (US).
> 
> Many locations do not allow razor knives.


I haven't come across a place that

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> I haven't come across a place that
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Oops, hit send :/ accident. I haven't come across a place that allows knives but not razors. Lots of places are blade free though, maintenance address tells me to hide my keychain cuz there's a 1 inch knife on it..... crazy world.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyingsod said:


> oops, hit send :/ accident. I haven't come across a place that allows knives but not razors. Lots of places are blade free though, maintenance address tells me to hide my keychain cuz there's a 1 inch knife on it..... Crazy world.
> 
> Sent from my c6725 using tapatalk


huh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Klein knives:


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

I love my folding razor knife but too many short-sighted foremen can't accept that:

"For want of a Nail the Shoe was lost; for want of a Shoe the Horse was lost; and for want of a Horse the Rider was lost; being overtaken and slain by the Enemy, all for want of Care about a Horse-shoe Nail."

--Benjamin Franklin, "Poor Richard's Almanack" (June 1758), in The Complete Poor Richard Almanacks, facsimile ed., vol. 2, p. 375, 377 (1970). (wikiquote)


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think the splicer's knife is worth having around. The short stiff blade is easy to control, the straight edge is easy to sharpen. The full size handle is just right. I see Klein and others have queered up theirs with puffy plastic handles, I think the plain handle will be better. Utica still makes one in the US


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Palm said:


> I love my folding razor knife but too many short-sighted foremen can't accept that:
> 
> "For want of a Nail the Shoe was lost; for want of a Shoe the Horse was lost; and for want of a Horse the Rider was lost; being overtaken and slain by the Enemy, all for want of Care about a Horse-shoe Nail."
> 
> --Benjamin Franklin, "Poor Richard's Almanack" (June 1758), in The Complete Poor Richard Almanacks, facsimile ed., vol. 2, p. 375, 377 (1970). (wikiquote)


If you have ever seen someone slip or the blade snap you would fully understand while a razor knife is looked down upon by many.

The odds are not in your favor to remain unscathed. 

I always hated them for stripping until Hack recommended a heavy duty razor blade rather than standard blade.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like Klein knives:


I've had that third one from the left for several years and somehow the tip manages to scratch the inside of my left forearm when I and terminating gear.
I then used to immediately dull off the tip. I switched to the tanto style that Klein now offers and haven't had the problem since.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

https://hydestore.com/hyde-tools-50050-regular-square-point-knife-1-wood-handle.html?___SID=U

I have been using this style of knife when terminating shielded cable, it has very good feel, very easy to resharpen, very inexpensive.

i use a razor knife for everything else.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Palm said:


> I love my folding razor knife but too many short-sighted foremen can't accept that:
> 
> "For want of a Nail the Shoe was lost; for want of a Shoe the Horse was lost; and for want of a Horse the Rider was lost; being overtaken and slain by the Enemy, all for want of Care about a Horse-shoe Nail."
> 
> --Benjamin Franklin, "Poor Richard's Almanack" (June 1758), in The Complete Poor Richard Almanacks, facsimile ed., vol. 2, p. 375, 377 (1970). (wikiquote)


Did you make that avatar just to post in this thread?

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My newest:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My newest:


That looks like a bit more than needed for THHN.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> That looks like a bit more than needed for THHN.


I don't like being limited! :thumbsup:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Palm said:
> 
> 
> > I love my folding razor knife but too many short-sighted foremen can't accept that:
> ...


I've seen it happen to multiple people, it's happened to me. I don't terminate with out my klein fixed blade anymore, if not for the safety factor you can also get a much cleaner strip without knicking the copper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> I've seen it happen to multiple people, it's happened to me. I don't terminate with out my klein fixed blade anymore, if not for the safety factor you can also get a much cleaner strip without knicking the copper.


I have had a couple versions of that knife, while I love the blade design, the handle is far too small for my hand and gives me finger cramps in very short order. The handle is the size of a cheap steak knife.

I took the second one I bought and tried to wrap the handle and make it more comfortable but it was not permanent enough.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was ragging on the riley tool recently and someone found one in my truck when we had 30 500 MCM and 24 4/0 terminations to make in a short period of time. My ol hands got tired after about a dozen or so 500s and I passed it off to one of the other guys. Out came the Ripley tool and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3AM vs 9AM









It took about 5 hours to demo and re-set the new gear.

The cables passing through that sleeve in the wall are parallel 4/0 to keep a couple of 150 HP pumps running while were were changing the ATS and MDP.
The generator conductors, coming into the bottom ot the ATS were a bit short so we had to crimp and heat shrink them.

I had all of the cables cut in sets, color coded and labeled for each connection,
main to ATS, Gen to ATS, ATS to MDP, etc. Same with the 4/0 feeders, Pump1, Pump2, Pump 3, Pump 4, TX, Chlorinator Booster Main.
It made a big difference not having to cut them during "show time" 

4 man crew about 13 hours from show up to sweeping the floor and packing up the junk into a trailer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I tried a bit of ewww weee Foghorn Leghorn to combat a long nights work.


----------

